# Big Boy in Baldwin Wisconsin



## nrscroller (Dec 3, 2018)

HI the Big Boy will be in Baldwin Wisconsin on Tuesday July 23rd at 9:45 am for about 45 minutes as it makes it's way east


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

https://www.up.com/heritage/steam/schedule/index.htm

big boy as far as I can tell is operating fine.

people are complaining they do not hear the chuff but I figure it is because it is on fairly flat land and only pulling 10 cars.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Big Boy pulling 10 cars is like my Ecoboost F-150 pulling a Radio Flyer wagon! :laugh:


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

I compare it to a human pulling an empty shopping cart.


----------

